
Show HN: Playlistor – Convert Apple Music Playlists to Spotify - badmon
https://playlist.raymondakornor.xyz/
======
meSingh
This really works!! nice job man!!

You should make it look more appealing. let me know If you need help.

Also, the links brake in spotify description. Maybe something that you should
work on.

~~~
badmon
Thanks for the feedback. Not quite good at design so I try to keep it simple.
I do need some help on that front. How do i reach out ? You can reach me at
persiandime10@gmail.com

